# 2011 Road Racer SL01



## rd12vman

I really like the new full carbon 2011 Road Racer SL01. Has anyone out there ridden one of these yet who can give feedback? Not even sure if they are available yet.


----------



## STARNUT

Available? I've got a few in the store. 

Starnut


----------



## rd12vman

Starnut, Where is your shop located? Any first impressions of the bike so far?


----------



## 88 rex

rd12vman said:


> Starnut, Where is your shop located? Any first impressions of the bike so far?



x2 to both


----------



## rubbersoul

parlee > bmc


----------



## looigi

rubbersoul said:


> parlee > bmc


parlee = okee dokee


----------



## 88 rex

rubbersoul said:


> parlee > bmc



In what regards?


----------



## wildpoo

I'm getting a 2011 road racer sl 02 frame as a replacement tomorrow. Ill compare it to a 2009 bmc. I was also wondering if the 2011 SL 01 and SL02 frames are in fact the same exact frame. BMC lists it as the same technology and the geometry of them are exactly the same. So anyone know if they are identical, aside from color.


----------



## wildpoo

****.... just noticed it was an old thread.


----------



## 88 rex

wildpoo said:


> I'm getting a 2011 road racer sl 02 frame as a replacement tomorrow. Ill compare it to a 2009 bmc. I was also wondering if the 2011 SL 01 and SL02 frames are in fact the same exact frame. BMC lists it as the same technology and the geometry of them are exactly the same. So anyone know if they are identical, aside from color.



Well, the new one will be all carbon.


What happened to your old one?


----------



## wildpoo

The front hanger broke off and it had a crack in the paint on the rear triangle.. It was one of the frames with the screws instead of the rivets on the front hanger. 
I was asking if the frames for the 2011 SL 01 and SL 02 are the same. They look identical but have different colors. CC only offers the SL-01 as a frame set and I'm getting the SL-02 as a replacement. not sure why, that was just what the us rep for bmc decided to send.


----------



## ultraman6970

Are the same frame, different number because one is meant to be used as a full bike, the other as a frame. Weird stuff they did for some reason. I asked the same question last year when the carbon model came up and the answer was exactly what I'm saying.

Would you please report the differences? Have the 09 model and I really have no clue how well the new one could do, besides there are no reports or reviews about that bike.

Thanks.


----------



## wildpoo

Ahh. Ok thats what I thought it was. 
I will give a review of this frame against the 09 aluminum frame. This was my first "modern" road bike so I'm not too sure what good my review will be though.


----------



## 88 rex

What were your thoughts on the 09?


----------



## Peanya

I have the 2009 SL01. It accelerates very well, due to a strong bottom bracket. Ride quality is decent, considering it's aluminum. Before I got this, I was riding a Tange 2 steel frame, and I can't say the ride is rougher.
I want to get a 2011, but they're pricey, compared to competing framesets. I think I'll be getting a Giant TCR advanced, because they make their own too, and it's going to be over $500 less. I'll surely miss the unique looks of the BMC when I do though! Maybe I'll wait til they go on clearance and get a 2011...


----------



## ultraman6970

The 09 is a rocket, an all arounder bike, simply superb.

The carbon one should be the same if not more but no reviews no where.


----------



## wildpoo

Just got the frame and unboxed it. I'm a total full carbon newbie... Is this thing supposed to have no metal races in the head tube? The bearings just contact the carbon? Overall the frame looks great.


----------



## wildpoo

The sl-01 and sl-02 frame are different. The hanger on the sl-02 is not riveted into the frame like the sl-01. It is screwed on. I wish I had a camera, my wife left for a conference in d.c. today and took the camera.


----------



## wildpoo

Well all of the pictures I have found of both the SL-01 and SL-02 frames have riveted and painted front hanger mounts... I'm a little worried about this hanger that is bolted on, since my last frame hanger failed. They are raw metal too. I'm not sure If it is meant to break instead of the frame or if I just got an old 2011 frame? Maybe someone else here will know more about it. It also had a OK sticker on the hanger mount. Inspection sticker I suppose.


----------



## wildpoo

Well more news on the sl-02 frame today! Its a total pile of dog ****. CC sent out the replacement frame and the rear triangle is off by a long shot. The wheel sits about 1/4 inch off center. After 6 weeks of wait time the frame they sent me is bunk. I guess I'll review the frame if I ever get one that is ridable.


----------



## wildpoo

Well CC replaced and built the latest replacement frame. I've got to say they have the best customer service I have ever dealt with. After the replacement frame ( the one with the rear triangle out of alignment) they sent me was half assembled I was removing the pedals and literally destroyed one side of the frame when the pedal wrench broke loose and slipped. Local shop torqued them down with the hammer of Thor I guess. Even after I destroyed the frame they replaced, built and shipped the new one for free. They even replaced all the cables and housings. I know this isn't relevant to the review of the frame but after my last post I felt it was relevant.
Now, the review of the ride. It is incredible. Its fast as hell has very minimal flex when sprinting. It doesn't feel as "solid" to me but that may be because its lighter and I'm not used to it yet. The ride is much smoother now and handles the road vibrations much better than the aluminum frame.


----------



## chirobike

*BB30? Headset size?*

Is there a BB30 option? Is it 1 1/8 to 1 1/4 inch tapered headset?


----------



## ultraman6970

I have the previous model and doesnt ride like carbon either, but wonder if somebody have tried both! Hard to tell actually because the road racer 2011 is too expensive. I dont see the bike being sold that much, no reviews.

As for widpoo, the 2010 and 2009 ride like you say and probably they sprint even better because AL is stiffer, darn... who might have jumped to the new model from the previous one :/


----------



## mjc_n_tucson

Hi all, I just stumbled into this forum because I was researching the 2011 BMC SL02 Framset. I had a similar issue as Wildpoo. I have or had an 09 SL01 that got a couple of stress cracks on the chain stay by the RD hanger and one on the seat stay where it meets the seat tube. CC.com shipped out to me a 11' SL02 frame yesterday. I really liked that SL01 frameset. I was hoping I would get a similar framset (Aluminum & Carbon) build. Heck, I would have settled for the Race Master Frame set, haha. Anyhow, my SL01 has been out of commission for about 3 weeks now and I miss it. I had bought a Kestrel RT900 frameset earlier this year to build up after the summer. Well, when my road racer crapped out, my plans changed. I had to build her up. (Very nice fast bike, different then the BMC though. I wouldn't say one is better than the other, just different). I put some hard miles on the SL01, and all of them were good and FAST.. I am not to thrilled about the look of the new SL02 frame. However, it it performs better them my SL01, than the color or looks don't matter.. I still have SL01 frameset. I had to cut the chainstays with a hack saw right behind the BB shell in order to get a new SL02 frameset. That SUCKED!!! My poor baby  

Well, when I get the frame I will put her together and get some hardcore Tucson mileage on it. I will keep you all posted.. Hopefully, the SL02 takes the place of my SL01 gracefully...

(I included pics of the cuts and when she was all dressed up. Also, pics of what has been taking my SL01's place for now. If you like more details on the RT900 vs the SL01, let me know. I have already put some hard miles on the RT900.)


----------



## uncrx2003

mjc_n_tucson said:


> Hi all, I just stumbled into this forum because I was researching the 2011 BMC SL02 Framset. I had a similar issue as Wildpoo. I have or had an 09 SL01 that got a couple of stress cracks on the chain stay by the RD hanger and one on the seat stay where it meets the seat tube. CC.com shipped out to me a 11' SL02 frame yesterday. I really liked that SL01 frameset. I was hoping I would get a similar framset (Aluminum & Carbon) build. Heck, I would have settled for the Race Master Frame set, haha. Anyhow, my SL01 has been out of commission for about 3 weeks now and I miss it. I had bought a Kestrel RT900 frameset earlier this year to build up after the summer. Well, when my road racer crapped out, my plans changed. I had to build her up. (Very nice fast bike, different then the BMC though. I wouldn't say one is better than the other, just different). I put some hard miles on the SL01, and all of them were good and FAST.. I am not to thrilled about the look of the new SL02 frame. However, it it performs better them my SL01, than the color or looks don't matter.. I still have SL01 frameset. I had to cut the chainstays with a hack saw right behind the BB shell in order to get a new SL02 frameset. That SUCKED!!! My poor baby
> 
> Well, when I get the frame I will put her together and get some hardcore Tucson mileage on it. I will keep you all posted.. Hopefully, the SL02 takes the place of my SL01 gracefully...
> 
> (I included pics of the cuts and when she was all dressed up. Also, pics of what has been taking my SL01's place for now. If you like more details on the RT900 vs the SL01, let me know. I have already put some hard miles on the RT900.)


Why did you have to cut up the frame? I'm having the same issue. The seat stay has a hairline crack near the seat post. Going through the warranty process now. I'm not sure why the '11 sl01 is not an option for a replacement. I'm told that the sl02 will be the replacement, too.


----------



## 88 rex

uncrx2003 said:


> Why did you have to cut up the frame? I'm having the same issue. The seat stay has a hairline crack near the seat post. Going through the warranty process now. I'm not sure why the '11 sl01 is not an option for a replacement. I'm told that the sl02 will be the replacement, too.


Aren't they the same frame, minus color? 

Also, are you guys sure you're frames are cracking, or just paint? I keep a diligent eye on mine with all the reports of cracks. I really like the colors on my 09 and would hate to go with an 11 despite the advances.


----------



## uncrx2003

88 rex said:


> Aren't they the same frame, minus color?
> 
> Also, are you guys sure you're frames are cracking, or just paint? I keep a diligent eye on mine with all the reports of cracks. I really like the colors on my 09 and would hate to go with an 11 despite the advances.


I took it to a local shop. They told me it was cracked.


----------



## rushtrack

Hi Guys.

The 2011 SL01s and SL02s are the exact same frame, paint job aside. The SL01 is simply offered with a better component group on it (Ultegra v 105). 

From the website, the 2011 is a different bike from the 2010. It's full carbon and the geometry is a little different. It has a carbon tapered steerer tube etc. Looks like a bunch of improvements all around. Generally if a a manufacturer doesn't have stock in an older frame, they will give you an upgrade. This happened with a Trek MTB I had a few years ago.

Word is that when you choose to warranty a bike, the old bike becomes a liability and has to be "destroyed" so no one rides it and gets hurt...


knowledge == dropped.


----------



## mjc_n_tucson

To: uncrx2003

I aggree with rushtack. I didn't question why CC.com wanted me to completely destory the frame. I pretty much new that BMC didn't what to take any chances or have me sell it on the side and have completely fail on someone. This assures them they don't have to face any type of lawsuits. Yeah, my frame was definitely cracked. I wish it was just the paint, I would have kept it. I didn't even know my frame was cracked. My issue started when I would hear a cracking/pop noise every time I stood up and cranked. I thought it was my rear wheel. Changed that, still heard the crack. (Almost like a load TICKing). I even changed my BB. Then, at my LBS, one of the reps started analyzing my frame in detail. He noticed the cracks and told be to stay of the bike. I was really upset because I really like that bike and had planned on keeping it for the long haul.. Oh well..

Yeah, I have been researching the new SL02 and it does have some new cool features. I like the idea of the tapperd head tube. This should make the bike handle even better than before. Plus it is full carbon.. Man, I wish I was getting the SL01. That frame looks awsome. Maybe BMC has a lot of those SL02 frames laying around because no one is purchasing them, lol. I think they could have did better with the paint scheme. Like I said, if this frameset is more responsive than the 09 SL01 frame, than the color doesn't matter. I even picked up some Easton Circuits for this little machine. I am gonna beat that thing to the ground when I get it, hahaha.


----------



## mjc_n_tucson

*SL02 all built up..*

What up Fellas?

Well, I recieved my 2011 SL02 frame on Friday the 22nd. My LBS just finished the build yesterday. Here is a picture. 

My take on this frame:
The geo pretty much feels the same. It rides smoother than my 09 sl01. Because of the full carbon frame, I am sure. This bike handles better and cuts corners better than the previous model. One thing I like about this new frame, is it accelerates! This thing gets up and goes.. FAST.. When I stand up and crank on this thing, I can feel the bike want to leave my body behind. Seriously, no joke. This thing has sick acceleration. As far as holding it's speed, it feels like it takes the same amount of effort to keep at a pace as the previous model. However, when you need to sprint, this thing is very solid. I am sure alot of this acceleration comes form the extra stiffness from the tapered head tube and fork. The front head feels so solid when your out of the saddle. As for climbs, I haven't had a chance yet. Will get to it soon though. I am sure thing thing is going to climb better than my old Sl01. I am very excited about this new frame. Now, maybe it's a good thing my old frame cracked  

Also, the frame set looks a whole lot better in person. That red isn't actually that bright. Also, a shout out to CC.com. Their service was top notch.. After this, my GF decided to purchase a Wilier Isoard XP from them. Good stuff...


----------



## uncrx2003

Here is the replacement BMC.


----------



## mjc_n_tucson

Sweet!!! So how you liking it? I like mines.. Definitely a better ride than the old SL01. I took mines up a 20 mile ascent this past weekend (Mt Lemon here in Tucson). It climbed very nice and descended pretty solid. For this bike being very compact, I found it very comfortable. Way more comfortable than my old SL01.. (Probably the carbon).


----------



## uncrx2003

The new frame provides a MUCH better ride. Just got back from a 24 mi ride. It climbs like a champ. Plenty of hills here in NC. One problem though (not frame related). I can't not get the saddle to stay in one place on the seat post. It keeps slipping back no matter how tight it is. Anything I can do to solve this? Thinking about adding a thin piece of rubber between the clamps to see if it'll help.


----------



## wildpoo

What about a piece of electrical tape?


----------



## uncrx2003

wildpoo said:


> What about a piece of electrical tape?



Electrical tape might work but I'm afraid it'll get all gooey during the hot summer months. 

@mjc_n_tucson - do you ever noticed a creaking sound (likely from the front fork) when you stomp on the pedals? I get it when I romp it up a hill.


----------



## mjc_n_tucson

I haven't noticed any slipping from my saddle, but I do get some creeking. I will keep an eye out for that. Actually, my SL02 was cracking and creeking every were when it came out of the shop from it's build. So, the shop hooked me up with some of that carbon paste (pink paste) in a baggie for $1. I then coated my seatpost, seat post clamp and seat rails, stear tube, spacers, stem (on the stear clamp), head set pieces. Anything that had carbon to carbon contact, I coated pretty heavily with this paste. That eliminated a lot of that creeking and popping from the frame. My last ride, the bike was very silent even when I was standing up and crushing on my climbing. My whole 20 mile climb, no creeking came from my frame. However, after 10 miles into my descent, that is when the creeking started from my saddle. I noticed it would creek more when I was on the nose of the saddle. I don't think it needs more paste, but maybe it does. When I got home from my ride yesterday, I tightened my seat post clamp a little more and took it around the block. Still seems like its popping a little. So, for your fork, I would coat your stear tube, spacers, etc in some of the CF paste. That should take care of that noise coming from your front end. I will keep trouble shooting the seat post creek and let you all know what I find. Oh yeah, that CF paste my stop your seat from slidding. That could be why my seat hasn't moved yet.


----------



## uncrx2003

mjc_n_tucson said:


> I haven't noticed any slipping from my saddle, but I do get some creeking. I will keep an eye out for that. Actually, my SL02 was cracking and creeking every were when it came out of the shop from it's build. So, the shop hooked me up with some of that carbon paste (pink paste) in a baggie for $1. I then coated my seatpost, seat post clamp and seat rails, stear tube, spacers, stem (on the stear clamp), head set pieces. Anything that had carbon to carbon contact, I coated pretty heavily with this paste. That eliminated a lot of that creeking and popping from the frame. My last ride, the bike was very silent even when I was standing up and crushing on my climbing. My whole 20 mile climb, no creeking came from my frame. However, after 10 miles into my descent, that is when the creeking started from my saddle. I noticed it would creek more when I was on the nose of the saddle. I don't think it needs more paste, but maybe it does. When I got home from my ride yesterday, I tightened my seat post clamp a little more and took it around the block. Still seems like its popping a little. So, for your fork, I would coat your stear tube, spacers, etc in some of the CF paste. That should take care of that noise coming from your front end. I will keep trouble shooting the seat post creek and let you all know what I find. Oh yeah, that CF paste my stop your seat from slidding. That could be why my seat hasn't moved yet.


In your seatpost clamp, does it have a foam/or rubber piece there to keep the saddle from moving or is it just plain metal to metal between the saddle rail? Creaking doesn't really bother me. Just weird that the aluminum BMC had no creaking whatsoever. I rather have this frame over the aluminum anyday of the week. It's just so fast.


----------



## mjc_n_tucson

@uncrx2003 -
Nope, just metal to metal contact. However, I found that it is not the clamp and rails where the noise is coming from. Yeah, for me it'll get at me and get at me till I figure it out. Actually, the alum BMC did have some cracking. It turned out to be some dirt in the stream post. Anyhow, I was out side a bit ago riding and trying to figure out were the noise was coming from. It is either from the stream post or where the aluminum piece in the stream post makes contact in the carbon seat tube. I figured out when my right inner thigh makes contact with the front side of the saddle, it causes the crack. I was able to repeat this with my arm and the creek came from the center of the frame.So, I took the stream post out and I coated the inner part of the seat tube with some q-tips (to get further down in the seat tube) and I put a little bit of liqued wrench on the alloy bold on the bottom of the stream post. Now my bike is running very quit no in the saddle and out of the saddle. (Yeah, I am anal I guess, hahaha). Will see though. I will take it out on a 60 miler this Saturday to see if that did the trick.I have a feeling it is that alloy piece rubbing against the inner seat tube that is causing that creek. 

Yeah, I second that. It is a kick a$$ frameset. It rides better than the SL01 alum.


----------



## wildpoo

I use those thin plastic sheets you can buy for a smartphone screen. Put it around the top of the streampost where it touches the top of the frame. Because the seat clamps like a quill stem at the bottom of the post it move around slightly at the top. Its not the aluminum clamp at the bottom. I highly doubt it is the bottom of the post creaking because there is very little movement down there. Any amount of loss of pressure would cause the post to slide down. Just my 2 cents. My old frame creaked and I researched the net and found a ton of people did that and fixed the creaking. Did that and now mine is solid.


----------



## mjc_n_tucson

wildpoo said:


> I use those thin plastic sheets you can buy for a smartphone screen. Put it around the top of the streampost where it touches the top of the frame. Because the seat clamps like a quill stem at the bottom of the post it move around slightly at the top. Its not the aluminum clamp at the bottom. I highly doubt it is the bottom of the post creaking because there is very little movement down there. Any amount of loss of pressure would cause the post to slide down. Just my 2 cents. My old frame creaked and I researched the net and found a ton of people did that and fixed the creaking. Did that and now mine is solid.


Ahh, okay. Makes sense, makes sense.. Plus, the creek is more likly to come from carbon to carbon contact instead of alum to carbon contact. Thanks Wildpoo. I will have to give that a shot . So, you just wrap the stream post with that smart phone screen protector around the area where the stream post makes contact with the upper (top) of the seat tube? Did you wrap all the stream post that makes carbon to carbon contact with the inside of the seat tube?


----------



## 88 rex

wildpoo said:


> I use those thin plastic sheets you can buy for a smartphone screen. Put it around the top of the streampost where it touches the top of the frame. Because the seat clamps like a quill stem at the bottom of the post it move around slightly at the top. Its not the aluminum clamp at the bottom. I highly doubt it is the bottom of the post creaking because there is very little movement down there. Any amount of loss of pressure would cause the post to slide down. Just my 2 cents. My old frame creaked and I researched the net and found a ton of people did that and fixed the creaking. Did that and now mine is solid.


x2 ......no more creeks.


----------



## uncrx2003

I'm going to have to try this too. Going to have to buy a cheap one though. The current one on my phone now is $15 a piece. Ouch.


----------



## wildpoo

I used electrical tape on my old frame. A piece of packing tape or scotch tape would do the same thing. I actually used a piece of film that was on a new tv. Anything would work in theory, its just to dampen the friction. I used the screen film because after a long while it will wear out so I wanted something that will remove easy.


----------



## uncrx2003

Creaking definitely came from the seatpost and not the fork. Will have to get that resolve soon. Just had an awesome ride tonight.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/85050083


----------



## mjc_n_tucson

Thanks guys for all your feed back.. I ended up using some packing tape and so far so good. I wrapped a layer around the bottom end portion of the streampost where it sits in the seat tube and that seemed to stop that annoying creeking, even on some bad roads. The stream post does fit a little snug, but I found that if I tap on the nose of the saddle upward or downward, it is pretty easy to adjust.


----------



## uncrx2003

For those that use that phone screen protector on the seatpost, do you wrap it all the way around? I put it on the back side of the post and still getting some creaking.


----------



## looigi

uncrx2003 said:


> For those that use that phone screen protector on the seatpost, do you wrap it all the way around? I put it on the back side of the post and still getting some creaking.


I just put it on the back covering the flat portion of the back and the rounded edges. It's about 2" long and most of it is in the seat tube.


----------



## 88 rex

Any significant weight differences in the 09 to 11? 

I'm afraid I may be cracking on the chainstay in front of the RD.  Over 1k miles.

Also, some weird paint/stress lines near the BB/CS on the non drive side .


----------



## mjc_n_tucson

Oh man, that sucks. Are you hearing any creeking from the rear of the bike? It might be just the paint. I would take it to get checked out. Or, have the shop get with BMC to get the warranty process started. 

Not real significant difference. The 11 is a little lighter. I don't know off hand by how many grams. If I remember correctly, competitive cyclist used to have the 09 SL01 listed as 1300 grams. I think the 11 SL01/02 is in the 1200 gram range. Anyone, please correct me if I am wrong. I am going off of memory of what I remember from the CC.com site when they had these bikes available.


----------



## uncrx2003

mjc_n_tucson said:


> Oh man, that sucks. Are you hearing any creeking from the rear of the bike? It might be just the paint. I would take it to get checked out. Or, have the shop get with BMC to get the warranty process started.
> 
> Not real significant difference. The 11 is a little lighter. I don't know off hand by how many grams. If I remember correctly, competitive cyclist used to have the 09 SL01 listed as 1300 grams. I think the 11 SL01/02 is in the 1200 gram range. Anyone, please correct me if I am wrong. I am going off of memory of what I remember from the CC.com site when they had these bikes available.


The '11 frame is significantly lighter. I remembered weighing my '09 bike w/ pedals. It came out to be right at 18lbs. When I weighed the '11 without pedals, it weighed 16.11 lbs. Currently, the '11 bike with Soul 2.0 SL wheels weight slightly under 16lbs with pedals.


----------



## looigi

Creaking is almost certainly coming from the "Streampost". Very common problem and usually solved by sticking some plastic film to the back of the post where it rests in the seat tube.


----------



## 88 rex

mjc_n_tucson said:


> Oh man, that sucks. Are you hearing any creeking from the rear of the bike? It might be just the paint. I would take it to get checked out. Or, have the shop get with BMC to get the warranty process started.


There is definitely creaking. Kind of hard to tell where it is all coming from though. I love the bike and love the color scheme, but I have sent in my pics for warranty purposes. We'll see what happens. Can't say I'd be all that comfortable keeping the bike as a long term bike and I certainly couldn't sell it because no one in their right mind would buy a bike with a crack in a chainstay (paint or otherwise). It sure looks like more than a paint crack. Guess I'll have to move my orange saddle over to my orange CX bike.  Might be time to start hunting down a white and black antares.


----------



## mjc_n_tucson

@88 Rex. Dude, one thing to check is your RD hanger. If the creeking sounds off when you pedal down, check out the derailuer hanger. Sometimes, it just needs to be greased between the frame and the hanger. Also, make sure it is on pretty tight. (If you get no creeking after this, it may just be the paint). However, if the the cracks looks deep, then it may be the frame. It's tough man, because that white paint is pretty thick and a crack in the paint could look like a crack in the frame. Eitherway, just to be safe, I would get the new frame. It was tough for me too man. I loved that 09 sl01 frame set. It was so unique and the color scheme was friggen spot on! It was flashy, but in a good way. I got a lot a complements on that bike during my group rides. I haven't heard one yet on my SL02, hahaha. I guess red and black is pretty common. My Fuji Roubaix is red and black, haha. (Ahh, I have to let go..) Anyhow, this new frame does ride nicer than the Alum SL01. One thing that will be tough when you get further into your warrenty process is, BMC is going to need you to completely destroy the old frame before they send you out a new one. I had to take a hack saw to both my chainstays and I did not like it at all. That sucked man.. I guess it was hard for me because I already had a carbon road race bike and I wanted the 09 SL01 to be my alum road race bike. Oh well, Sh!t happens..


----------



## ultraman6970

Would you guys post pictures of those hairline fractures? 

Thanks.


----------



## uncrx2003

ultraman6970 said:


> Would you guys post pictures of those hairline fractures?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## jgeldner

mine was on the other side, but looked basically identical...


----------



## ultraman6970

Both of you got a warranty frame???


----------



## jgeldner

Yup...i think you'll find a lot of this frame got replaced

There were two others in this thread as well


----------



## uncrx2003

Yeah, CC got BMC to replace my frame. I found the crack while I was cleaning the bike. It's a strange place to find a crack like that. Just glad that I found it early enough and didn't have to find out while on the bike.


----------



## ultraman6970

How long took you to get it replaced??? a few months? I saw the pictures of the cut chainstays and darn, that hurts !


----------



## jgeldner

mine took about three weeks - will pm you with some details


----------



## jgeldner

ultraman6970 said:


> How long took you to get it replaced??? a few months? I saw the pictures of the cut chainstays and darn, that hurts !


Ultraman, I don't have enough posts to send a pm, but i wrote you a long one - can you pm me your email?


----------



## uncrx2003

It took a little over 2wks to get the new frame.


----------



## 88 rex

Front side and back side of drive side chainstay near the derailleur. I sent all my pics and requested info into CC, but haven't gotten any response back yet. I'm about to send ANOTHER email to find out if 1) they got my original emails or 2) what's the status of the warranty.


----------



## jgeldner

call, don't email (or if you do email, make sure you email a person and not the "warranty" email address)

feel free to email me directly if you have questions (i don't have enough posts to pm)...they lost my warranty form (but made it right in the end)

edit: my email is my username at gmail.com


----------



## ultraman6970

Jgelder, just pmed you my email...

Rex if you need the number of the CC guy that works with the warranties i can post it hehehe


----------



## 88 rex

2011 SL02 packaged and being shipped to me tomorrow as a replacement. Hope to see it in a few days. 

I'm happy that things went smoothly, but I'm not sure yet if I will build it up or sell it. I'm bikelusting for a new CX bike.


----------



## ultraman6970

Good news rex!!!!


----------



## 88 rex

ultraman6970 said:


> Good news rex!!!!




ETA is Friday......kind of getting excited  Wrench science has the frame weight listed as 2.5 lbs. That would be a significant weight decrease if it is in fact accurate.


----------



## rubbersoul

mjc_n_tucson said:


> Hi all, I just stumbled into this forum because I was researching the 2011 BMC SL02 Framset. I had a similar issue as Wildpoo. I have or had an 09 SL01 that got a couple of stress cracks on the chain stay by the RD hanger and one on the seat stay where it meets the seat tube. CC.com shipped out to me a 11' SL02 frame yesterday. I really liked that SL01 frameset. I was hoping I would get a similar framset (Aluminum & Carbon) build. Heck, I would have settled for the Race Master Frame set, haha. Anyhow, my SL01 has been out of commission for about 3 weeks now and I miss it. I had bought a Kestrel RT900 frameset earlier this year to build up after the summer. Well, when my road racer crapped out, my plans changed. I had to build her up. (Very nice fast bike, different then the BMC though. I wouldn't say one is better than the other, just different). I put some hard miles on the SL01, and all of them were good and FAST.. I am not to thrilled about the look of the new SL02 frame. However, it it performs better them my SL01, than the color or looks don't matter.. I still have SL01 frameset. I had to cut the chainstays with a hack saw right behind the BB shell in order to get a new SL02 frameset. That SUCKED!!! My poor baby
> 
> Well, when I get the frame I will put her together and get some hardcore Tucson mileage on it. I will keep you all posted.. Hopefully, the SL02 takes the place of my SL01 gracefully...
> 
> (I included pics of the cuts and when she was all dressed up. Also, pics of what has been taking my SL01's place for now. If you like more details on the RT900 vs the SL01, let me know. I have already put some hard miles on the RT900.)


Hi MJC, how are you enjoying your Kestrel? I;m considering one as a spare bike. How is the Bottom bracket stiffness, and over all feel? What size is your frame by the way? Thanks


----------



## ultraman6970

Well, bmc users arent weightwinnies but the frame at least should be the same weight than the previous version.



88 rex said:


> ETA is Friday......kind of getting excited  Wrench science has the frame weight listed as 2.5 lbs. That would be a significant weight decrease if it is in fact accurate.


----------



## 88 rex

ultraman6970 said:


> Well, bmc users arent weightwinnies but the frame at least should be the same weight than the previous version.


According to a post by STARNUT previously, the 2011 SL01 frame is lighter than the old Racemaster, but not as stiff. I can't comment on the stiffness yet, but it is definitely lighter than my old SL01.


----------



## ultraman6970

Well mine was sent to the dealer so if i'm lucky i'll get the darn frame by friday next week.


----------



## ultraman6970

Ok guys... quick question.... any of you have access to one of this ones?? 










Is coming from a BH G5, the seatpost is pretty similar to the streampost and since the new model 2012 has a clamp just wondering is his clamp fits the 2011 of know someobdy with one of those frames just to take the measurements of the seat tube in those BH? if similar could fix all the issues with creaking and noises coming from the streampost for some people and just get rid off of the darn wedge forever.


----------



## wildpoo

I got rid of my carbon road racer. Its a pile... I can measure the 2009 aluminum frame.


----------



## 88 rex

wildpoo said:


> I got rid of my carbon road racer. Its a pile... I can measure the 2009 aluminum frame.


I don't understand what you're saying about your 2009 frame. I happen to think the 2011 is a nice bike. Only put about 50 miles on it, but it's a great frame. Definitely lighter than my aluminum one. Stiff YET compliant.  With that said, it is highy likely that I will sell the frameset for a CX bike. Nothing inherently wrong with it, just really in the CX mode right now.

The seat was just something off my shelf and it wasn't level in this picture. I hate the saddle. I love my Fizik Antares but it was orange


----------



## ultraman6970

You did not like the carbon one??? Missing the old one?



wildpoo said:


> I got rid of my carbon road racer. Its a pile... I can measure the 2009 aluminum frame.


----------



## wildpoo

I had 2 carbon bmc road racers. Both had alignment and quality control issues. It rode great but I felt unsafe because of the workmanship. Also It was a warrantied frame so if anything went wrong again I was out of luck. After 3 frame failures I wasn't interested in that company anymore. Its designed in swiss but built in Taiwan and cheaply for that matter. Its too bad because I love the look and feel of them.


----------



## BMCUSA

Please be aware that the carbon walls on the seat tube & seat post are NOT meant to be have a seat clamp putting pressure/sqeazing the walls. The frame/seat tube/seat tube could crack.


----------



## wildpoo

*first failed warranty frame*

the first 2 are the replacement I got for the failed hanger on the 2009 bmc RR. As you can see the tire nearly rubbed it was so off. The 3rd pic is the replacement frame for the original replacement. It was decent but like I said I had no confidence in the workmanship. Also the paint was horrible, Drips and runs all over the bb. I was so tired with warranty time that I was done dealing with the frame and sold it off. I love bmc but they need to check their low end stuff more often. I think they should just stick to the high end bikes and not bother with the rr line at all.


----------



## jsnc

Hey guys,

New to the forum, and just bought my first road bike (BMC SL01 in black/green) since my schwinn deluxe varsity of younger days. The price was too good to pass up (35% off) and after riding it in comparison to some other higher priced bikes (Ridley, Pinarello, Bianchi, etc.) the ride was very responsive and definitely a pleasant surprise. 

Since my only experience is my 5 or so miles of test ride, can anyone provide some insight/long term thoughts? Any reasons to reconsider my selection or anything I need to know? 

Thanks.


----------



## mjc_n_tucson

What up jsnc? It is a nice bike. I had the orange and white one. Very fast and very smooth rolling for an aluminum bike. I don't know how hard you will be riding it, but if you do, keep an eye out for stess cracks on the stays. It looks like this was an issue with the 09 models. Don't worry though, if the frame does develop stress cracks in a year or so, BMC will replace the frame. You will end up with a full carbon SL02 with tapered fork and head tube. Basically, you will end up with a better bike. Other than this, it is a very, very nice bike and you will be happy with it. Who knows, it may never crack. I still say you made a good chioce for that price.


----------



## 88 rex

mjc_n_tucson said:


> What up jsnc? It is a nice bike. I had the orange and white one. Very fast and very smooth rolling for an aluminum bike. I don't know how hard you will be riding it, but if you do, keep an eye out for stess cracks on the stays. It looks like this was an issue with the 09 models. Don't worry though, if the frame does develop stress cracks in a year or so, BMC will replace the frame. You will end up with a full carbon SL02 with tapered fork and head tube. Basically, you will end up with a better bike. Other than this, it is a very, very nice bike and you will be happy with it. Who knows, it may never crack. I still say you made a good chioce for that price.


Sounds to me like he might have a 2011 green and black already. 

Nice bike overall. I don't think you'll have much to worry about. Just ride the daylights out of it.


----------



## mjc_n_tucson

Oops my bad.. I was thinking of the 09 SL01 (Black and green as well). I forgot they made that color for the 11 SL01. Yeay, even better. Yep, it is a very good bike. I have the SL02 and I like it a lot.


----------



## jsnc

Thanks for the responses. Yes, I got the 2011. Picked it up on Sunday afternoon, and haven't had a chance to ride it much, but the few miles I put on it have been fast and fun. At some point I'll try and post a few pics and hopefully I won't run into any issues.

Thanks again for the insight. 

JS


----------



## Gohi

I just bought new sl02 51cm which was recommended for my height of 169 cm, but i have a problem with very short seatpost, is it possible to buy a longer seatpost more appropriate for my height (where? in eu) or should I exchange it for bigger frame?


----------



## ultraman6970

Longer seat post?? The size they picked for you looks like right the 54 will be too long, now wonder if the 51 and the 48 come with a shorter seatpost??, I know the 48 does, but no idea about the 51, big chance it could be shorter. 

Look measure the seatpost you have, the one that is the 54 size is 35 cm in length but i'm measuring only the carbon part and in the front of the seatpost ok? So front of the seatpost from edge to edge or top to bottom. I'm not adding the seatpost clamp ok?

In europe no idea but in the states u can find it, the issue is that is a lot of cash, I would ask where u bought the bike and tell them the problem, they might be able to hook you up with a one, they have done it here in the states from what I understand.

Unless u cant to get use one. I have one, the only pieces you will need from the old seatpost are the clamp because i used it for something else and move the wedge off the seatpost u have to this one, the one u have is rugged, mine is smooth.

A new seatpost runs for 300 bucks or so just in case.


----------



## reality_V2

I love the looks of the blue/green SL01, don't know how I feel about the new colors though


----------



## Pavel

*SLO1 users manual*

Hi there, I just bought an SLO1 and the store told me I needed to download the users manual if I wanted one. I can't find any reference to such on the BMC site. Can anyone advise please?


----------



## ellingferd

There will be nothing specific to the bike in the users manual. It will just have general info about not riding without a helmet, not removing the reflectors, etc. The only manuals you should be interested in are for the shifters and derailleurs, and you can even find way better diagrams online or at parktool.com anyway. I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## Pavel

Thanks Ellingferd,the bike shop finally found a manual and sent it to me. You're right, it's pretty general. I will go online for info.


----------



## speedking

I'm thinking about an SL01, but I'm worried after reading these manufacturing problems in this thread....


----------



## Pavel

Speedking, I can't really offer piece of mind as I have only had my SLO1 for three weeks. No sign of any cracks. As others have said, this bike really accelerates, particularly when you stand on the pegs. So far, I absolutely love it and it's a great climber.


----------



## speedking

Pavel said:


> Speedking, I can't really offer piece of mind as I have only had my SLO1 for three weeks. No sign of any cracks. As others have said, this bike really accelerates, particularly when you stand on the pegs. So far, I absolutely love it and it's a great climber.


Yeah I hear it's pretty stiff and speedy. How's the ride quality, is it harsh? It's probably not the most compliant frame, but does it feel like you're riding an aluminum?


----------



## Pavel

*SLO1 ride quality*

Hello again Speedking, the ride quality is good, not harsh. The roads around my area are pretty harsh though - lots of bumps, poor surfacing, etc. However, I haven't taken the bike on a really long ride yet (that's anything over 50km or 30 miles for me). You really feel the difference over my previous Giant OCR 2 aluminium frame when standing up on ascents, you feel the power transfer particularly well then and the sensation is to go faster than you planned. I hope this helps.


----------



## B05

speedking said:


> I'm thinking about an SL01, but I'm worried after reading these manufacturing problems in this thread....


Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I'm in a predicament right now. I'm thinking of also buying an SL02 but these failures got me worried. Looks like their QC needs more work. 

Does anyone have the official weight of a STOCK SL02?


----------



## teddyuk

Which are the differences between the 2011 SL01 and SL02?

Thanks


----------



## Pavel

The main difference is the SLO2 has a Shimano 105 gearing and the SLO1 has a Shimano Ultregra set up.


----------



## teddyuk

Another question: the "naked" option of BMCs that I saw n the shops are full of strange shadows on the frame, as there is a protector film applied in some zones and not in others. The guy down to the shop told me that it is related to the naked option. Is it true?

Thanks


----------



## teflondog

teddyuk said:


> Another question: the "naked" option of BMCs that I saw n the shops are full of strange shadows on the frame, as there is a protector film applied in some zones and not in others. The guy down to the shop told me that it is related to the naked option. Is it true?
> 
> Thanks


I have a 2012 SL01 in the naked carbon color. The unidirectional carbon underneath the clear coat is not completely smooth and has a lot of "shadows" due to the texture of the carbon. You really only notice it under direct sunlight. I think it looks neat and adds character to the bike.


----------



## RiDe_BMC

teflondog said:


> I have a 2012 SL01 in the naked carbon color. The unidirectional carbon underneath the clear coat is not completely smooth and has a lot of "shadows" due to the texture of the carbon. You really only notice it under direct sunlight. I think it looks neat and adds character to the bike.


We do not use a "cosmetic layer" on most of our bikes, so what you are seeing in these "shadows" is the actual carbon layup. This means that you can see all the seams and how the segments of the bike are actually joined together. This is evident on all bikes with a "naked" color scheme.


----------



## scudge77

*2010 SLX01 Crack!!*

Hi Guys,

I just located and joined the forum and am still FUMING after finding a crack behind the streampost just below where the top bar meets the seat stay.

I'm pretty amazed, as this bike has been in storage after we migrated to Australia. I used it once in the UK after delivery from farah.de Germany.
In Aus its been used twice longest 30+kms last weekend. I'm absolutely gutted!!

How can a £1650 BMC bike used 3 times possibly crack like it has. Its not like i'm anywhere near over weight!! 

Unsure where I stand with this warranty. This was purchased online in about July/August 2010. I believe they were selling the 2010 slx01 bikes off, now I know why!! 

The worst thing to stomach for me is loosing this bike, its performance is fantastic its rapid as real flyer. But all the bikes I had never have experienced such a drastic failure after so little use. I literally still have the thin rubber strip through the center of the tyre's, that's how little use its had.

I read a few posts about similar issue on this thread but not sure if mines covered under warranty. I'm able to post pics, i just need some guidance and reassurance.

Cheers
Scott.


----------



## scudge77

Sorry wrong thread.


----------

